# Smoked Salmon



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Smoked Salmon

Ingredients 
20 lbs salmon 
2 cups good Soy Sauce 
1½ cups white Sugar 
1½ cups brown Sugar 
8 - 10 cloves fresh Garlic, minced  


Method 

Filet salmon, remove skin, and cut in 2" x 3" pieces that are 3/4" thick. Marinate overnight in sauce. Smoke according to directions of the smoker you are using. We use a charcoal water smoker. Using charcoal briquets to smoke with, we put 3 or 4 small chunks of green apple branches on top of the briquets about every 1/2 hour during the smoking process to give salmon a good smoky flavor. Our smoker takes about 4 1/2 hours to smoke 20 lbs of salmon. 

For best results use freshly caught salmon.


----------

